# Is it a good idea?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I usually always ride with protective leg wear, so no, I don't think it's overkill


----------



## michigancowgirl (Feb 17, 2013)

K! Thanks! I have had multiple people tell me that boots will actually weaken the muscles in the legs because they are so supportive........Better safe than sorry!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

We ride some rough stuff. I used to put sports boots on my one clumsy animal to protect him from striking himself but they were NOT in any way structurally involved. I do not bother with my current (stout) mount. 

I'm from the 'weaken and develop dependancy' camp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I live in an area where there is a lot of mud. I mean, a LOT. The soil is blue clay and the water just sits on top of it, even if there hasn't been good rainfall for days/weeks. It simply doesn't drain because there's nowhere for it to go.

I don't put any leg protection on my horse when I ride the trails. I figure it's more likely to get bogged down with heavy wet mud, or torn or caught up in underbrush. 

But, if this is a new horse and you're not sure how he'll do on different terrain, I don't think there's any harm in trying him in some leg protection first. As you go along, you may or may not decide to continue using it.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I use to put boots all around for trails, but it's not worth it if there's going to be a muddy trail (all year round on some part of any of our trails, lol). The mud weighs those boots down BAD. The mud usually adds about 5lbs to my boots if I put them on..so I've been leaving them off unless we're doing all arena work.

I also ride rather rocky, rough terrain with steep hills..Unless I find boots that comfortably cover the whole hind leg up over the hock (which just isn't feasible, lol), the boot isn't going to do much good because my mare's hocks get the brunt of it. There's usually two or three good scrapes if I ride the one trail with the steepest hill. I try to avoid going down the hill..but sometimes I can't add on another hour of trail to bypass it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Just make sure your horse is used to the supports before you go. My husband's gelding would have no part of the things so we gave it up as a bad idea and resold them on ebay. We normally leave the legs bare and the only reason we got them for the gelding was a vet we normally don't use said it was a good idea. Turned out it wasn't...especially in HIS (the horse) opinion. 
I think there are valid pros and cons on the use of sport wraps. If the horse needs the support or needs protection then they are good. Some riders like them as a cover against scrapes and cuts, and others don't want to risk getting sticks and junk up under the wrap if they do a lot of off the trail riding.
Pretty much simply a personal choice.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

michigancowgirl said:


> K! Thanks! I have had multiple people tell me that boots will actually weaken the muscles in the legs because they are so supportive........Better safe than sorry!


Horses don't have any muscle from the knee/hock down. I usually wrap my mares legs to go out since there's a lot of hills and rocks, and if she slips I don't want her to clip herself. I've seen legs gouged out on trails because the horse scrambled for footing and ended up nailing themselves with their feet. I don't like to wrap on trails if I know I'll be in water or rained on though.


----------



## michigancowgirl (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks! that's the thing we always have to cross a river......


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My wraps get wet once in a while on trails because of the mud puddles, but its never muddy enough to cake the wraps and weigh them down. I use them for protection, not support so there's no reason why you can't get a pair of galloping boots and just take them off before the water and strap them back on after the river if you wanted. I'm a stickler about leg protection because of the things I've seen while fox hunting and with the polo ponies.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I got back into horses by doing NATRC competitive trail rides.
One of the rules is that the horse can NOT have any leg protection. They expect a good trail horse to be able to take care of his legs.
So I've saw many a weekend with 100 horses head out across Colorado or Utah terrain with no leg protection. And some how those horses all survived.

Two weeks ago I rode into Utah's Robbers Roost, ( you can see the other thread) About 20 folks along into some of the most remote country in the west. No trails, We just bushwacked it where we needed to go to cross the canyons and ridges. Again, Not one horse had any leg protection. And again everybody made a safe couple days of riding.

If you can't tell, My personal opinion is that is over kill for open riding, Maybe running barrels or cutting cows where you have lots of laterial movement, But not needed on the trail.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Do wild horses wear boots?

We ride lots of rocks and all over the country. Have never needed them.


----------



## michigancowgirl (Feb 17, 2013)

Wild horses don't have the extra weight on their backs or shoes either..... Just a thought..,,


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a CTR horse with almost a 1000 miles on her over some rough stuff. Mountains, rocks, rivers. Trotting down hills (not something ideal; but sometimes you gotta to keep time), cantering, quick turns... She doesn't have any leg problems. I once rode a horse with 8,000 CTR miles on her who was as sound as the day she was born. I don't think horses need boots for trails. 

Also, during CTRs you're out for eight hours a day. Boots retain too much heat. They also gather mud, water, and briars. I'm anti boots on the trail. If your horse scars up his legs, it's either 1.) his conformation 2.) shoeing or trimming, 3.) fitness level. A good trail horse takes care of his legs.


----------



## michigancowgirl (Feb 17, 2013)

Brighteyes said:


> I have a CTR horse with almost a 1000 miles on her over some rough stuff. Mountains, rocks, rivers. Trotting down hills (not something ideal; but sometimes you gotta to keep time), cantering, quick turns... She doesn't have any leg problems. I once rode a horse with 8,000 CTR miles on her who was as sound as the day she was born. I don't think horses need boots for trails.
> 
> Also, during CTRs you're out for eight hours a day. Boots retain too much heat. They also gather mud, water, and briars. I'm anti boots on the trail. If your horse scars up his legs, it's either 1.) his conformation 2.) shoeing or trimming, 3.) fitness level. A good trail horse takes care of his legs.


Good Points!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I once found a live yellow jacket between the wrap and the leg. Finally figured out why Sailor kept stomping!

My opinion is that using the horse will strengthen bone/muscle/tendon/ligament. And the more experience the horse gets in rugged terrain, the more he will be aware of his feet and legs and where to put them.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

traildancer said:


> I once found a live yellow jacket between the wrap and the leg. Finally figured out why Sailor kept stomping!
> 
> My opinion is that using the horse will strengthen bone/muscle/tendon/ligament. And *the more experience the horse gets in rugged terrain, the more he will be aware of his feet and legs and where to put them.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

ridden 1000's of miles, never needed them, over rough, rocky terrain, through rivers, brush, mud, snow and downed logs.

one gelding that was built funny(short back, long legs) had a tendency to clip himself, we threw plastic bell boots on him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Depends on the ground conditions but when I do use them I prefer the Pegasus Airboots and I'm liking the Iconoclast boots as they give better suspensory support and protection to the sesamoid area and on steep stony trails that's where injuries often happen
I'm sure our horses would do fine without them but I cant see the point in risking an injury that could see them off work for weeks/months for the sake of buying some boots
Why do people bring up the wild horse thing? Feral horses on the UK moors are often limping around with damaged legs (and feet) They would get left behind the herd if they couldn't keep up and be easy pickings for predators, die of starvation or thirst. They aren't/weren't immune to injury plus they are more likely to pick their own routes at their own pace and without the weight of a rider & saddle to interfere with that


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I never use leg protection. I ride in bush with lots of deadfall, unstable rocks, mud and water. Every horse I took in was new to trail riding; every one learned how to move his/her legs and place his/her feet in short order. 

You know, it always amazes me how a horse can put their feet in just the right place even though they can't see them.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

"A lot of "show" or "arena" people tend to look down on trail riding/trail horses because they THINK it is just lollygagging down a nice little path in the woods. They think it's something horses might be able to do as a "second career" if their show career doesn't work out for them. . .if they're not physically sound enough for arena work."

Amen. Not many show or arena horses would have a prayer going many of the places we go. No way, I'd take a show horse to the mountains. Good way to kill you and the horse.


Bought a champion TWH several years back. Trained to do everything, except take care of his legs in rough terrain. Poor guy never did make it as a trail horse I'd take on a trail. Sold him to a flat lander. They get along just fine.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Woo-hoo, I got quoted!!! Thanks, Jolly Badger.


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

I am originally from MI (Sturgis) & have ridden all over the state & IN & would NOT put support boots on my horse. If your horse has a tendency to overreach, then maybe bells, but no tendon boots. If your horse can't hack the trails back there w/support boots, I would find a different horse. They do create extra heat, can cause friction & if you get them wet - even if it's not muddy areas - they get logged down & heavy & don't dry while on your horse. I live in the mountains of NW MT now & we ride HARD trails. If my horses can't handle these trails, they go down the road. Would NEVER put support boots or polos on them for the trails, period.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been riding trails on a regular basis for 44 years. Dang I must be old. I actually never thought of wrapping their legs. I'm glad to hear all the support saying that I am doing it right. I also have never had a leg injury to a horse. I had one horse that fell on his knees and nose and skinned up the nose. The legs were fine. I don't try to ride through sticker bushes with snakes in them. I do ride on some narrow trails, but they are trails of a sorts.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Amen, Celeste! Not to hijack the thread, but people advertise stallions turned out IN ARENAS in boots. W?? I laugh and move on to the next ad. If your stallion cannot go trot around an arena without damaging his OWN legs, do I need to breed to him??

Nancy


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I can not say, in the last 65+ years of riding, I've never had any leg injuries. We've had many leg injuries, but none that a wrap or boot would have prevented. Most of our leg injuries occurred, out in the pasture, while running with other horses. A few from crazy mares, that kicked our breeding stallions.


----------

